# How using non-Spec components may affect the warranty



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I was reading through Specs Fork installation instructions and came upon a statement that, even after reading 4-5 times, leaves me wondering. 

It states:
_NOTE ABOUT NON-SPECIALIZED BRANDED STEMS: As we cannot test every combination, we cannot warrant this Long Expander Plug with non-Specialized branded stems. Specialized hereby disclaims all warranties, including the warranties of fitness for particular purpose and merchantibility. Specialized does not warrant the use of non-Specialized stems on Specialized carbon steerer tube-equipped forks. _

I thought since I've seen a number of bike pics here that riders have opted to NOT use Spec stems, I'd bring this to your attention. Admittedly, I'm a worrier by nature, but I read the statement to mean "use a non-Spec stem and if your steerer tube fails you're SOL'.

Here's the link with a diagram:
http://cdn.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/manuals/08_Fork_Installation_Guide_r2.pdf

Any thoughts/ comments on my interpretation? Spot on? Running on the fringes of paranoia?


----------



## part-timer (Jan 24, 2008)

I think your interpretation is correct - I read the same thing on the info sheet when I bought my 2010 Tarmac frame. Im the kind of person who ALWAYS reads the fine print. I used a Ritchey WCS and had no problems,though.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

part-timer said:


> I think your interpretation is correct - I read the same thing on the info sheet when I bought my 2010 Tarmac frame. Im the kind of person who ALWAYS reads the fine print. *I used a Ritchey WCS* and had no problems,though.


That was going to be my plan as well, until I read that excerpt. If I_ am _correct, if there _is_ a problem IMO it would likely be with the steerer, not the stem and Spec would have an out (if they choose that course). 

I'm still undecided what I'll do.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> That was going to be my plan as well, until I read that excerpt. If I_ am _correct, if there _is_ a problem IMO it would likely be with the steerer, not the stem and Spec would have an out (if they choose that course).
> 
> I'm still undecided what I'll do.


Easy, if there's a problem... put a Specialized stem on it and take it in under warranty.

:aureola:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

RJP Diver said:


> Easy, if there's a problem... put a Specialized stem on it and take it in under warranty.
> 
> :aureola:


JMO, but I think they'd be able to tell by _how_ it broke and/ or where the break occurred in relation to where the stem points of contact were. Then there's the fact that I don't want to be put in the position of riding a bike with a broken steerer (for as long as I'd remain upright), but IMO the odds don't increase with a Ritchey (as opposed to Spec) stem.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Someone alert Vino that he can no longer use his beloved FSA Plasmas!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

crumjack said:


> Someone alert Vino that he can no longer use his beloved FSA Plasmas!


Yeah, I'm so sure Vino frets over warranty issues.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Perhaps you should put down the Spesh manual and read up on this,,,
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sense_of_humor


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

crumjack said:


> Perhaps you should put down the Spesh manual and read up on this,,,
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sense_of_humor


Perhaps you should stop making incorrect assumptions on how your post was interpreted.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

It is rather sad that Specialized insists on a Specialized stem, but I would not take a chance. There have been plenty of Trek steerers that broke recently and Trek blames it on the stem.

The real sad part is that bike are being built on the edge of safety and we keep buying into the lighter and stronger BS that seems to be never ending. I am getting sick and tired of guys claiming how much stiffer and responsive the 2011 frame is than the 2009. They said the same thing about the 2009 frame versus the 2007 and so on. You would think that 5 years ago the S-Works frame was a complete noodle compared to today.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

serious said:


> It is rather sad that Specialized insists on a Specialized stem, but I would not take a chance. There have been plenty of Trek steerers that broke recently and Trek blames it on the stem.
> 
> The real sad part is that bike are being built on the edge of safety and we keep buying into the lighter and stronger BS that seems to be never ending. I am getting sick and tired of guys claiming how much stiffer and responsive the 2011 frame is than the 2009. They said the same thing about the 2009 frame versus the 2007 and so on. You would think that 5 years ago the S-Works frame was a complete noodle compared to today.


I agree, but since I started this thread I decided to go with a Ritchey stem for two reasons. First, I wanted a 100mm stem, and it seems that Spec's stems all measure out to 6-7mm's longer than they're marked. I thought mine was defective, but when I visited my LBS and we started checking a number of stems (as in, 10) they all measured long. 

The second reason for my decision is when I got my frameset there was a warning on the side of the box stating that the warranty was void if the bike wasn't assembled by an authorized dealer. Since I had every intention of building up my bike, it seemed a moot point to be concerned with Spec backing a fork warranty, if the frame warranty was in question. I don't really think it will be because if there is any defect my build won't change that fact, but it does give Spec an out if they're looking for one. 

As far as buying into the ever lighter, ever stiffer marketing hype, since I've been posting how I weighed my frameset, I'll have to plead guilty.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

Well those are 2 good reasons. Furthermore, the stem is probably just fine and you will certainly put far more care into the build than most LBS workers. Too bad the warranty might be affected. Let's hope you will never have to find out.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

*Magnuson-Moss Act*



> The second reason for my decision is when I got my frame-set there was a warning on the side of the box stating that the warranty was void if the bike wasn't assembled by an authorized dealer.


 For Specialized not to honor the warranty because you assembled the bike, they'd have to prove your assembling of it caused the malfunction. The frame failures I've seen have clearly not been because you over tightened the whatever. I'd be completely shocked if a frame or fork failure that was clearly a manufacturing/quality defect wasn't covered by Specialized. I suspect they're doing this just to cover their a$$ in the event of some really unlikely situation.

I have Ritchey stems on all my bikes, including two Specialized's with carbon steerers. Great stems - good price, bling, and weight, and very well made.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> For Specialized not to honor the warranty because you assembled the bike, they'd have to prove your assembling of it caused the malfunction. The frame failures I've seen have clearly not been because you over tightened the whatever. I'd be completely shocked if a frame or fork failure that was clearly a manufacturing/quality defect wasn't covered by Specialized. I suspect they're doing this just to cover their a$$ in the event of some really unlikely situation.
> 
> I have Ritchey stems on all my bikes, including two Specialized's with carbon steerers. Great stems - good price, bling, and weight, and very well made.


+1 on all points. Considering I 'tear down', clean, relube and rebuild my bikes annually, I basically build up a bike every year, so even though I bought my '08 Tarmac Comp as a complete bike, it's been built up from a frame/ fork twice already - and better than when I received it.

Agree on the Ritchey stems as well, but I would have used a Spec stem if they knew how to measure them.  But beyond that, if you look at their illustration in the fork installation guide, I don't think they're faulting non-spec stems for their build quality, more they're saying because they don't use the shim system (which basically covers the entire steerer tube) the 'hole' places more of a load on the tube. I'm no mechanical engineer, but IMO there are a number of other factors at play as well.


----------



## Bob29er (Jul 19, 2010)

RJP Diver said:


> Easy, if there's a problem... put a Specialized stem on it and take it in under warranty.
> 
> :aureola:


WOW! What a dis-honest world we live in. Make a choice, and live with it. Be an adult!


----------

